
The Headphones Equivalent of Spotify - Someone
https://gerrardstreet.nl/en/#howdoesitwork
======
gaspoweredcat
sort of a nice idea but im always somewhat wary of a headphone company that
doesnt seem to talk much about sound quality.

long battery life and modualr design are all well and good but if it sounds
like crap then its all for nothing. Dali have just released their wireless
headphones which costs a little more than 2 years on this service for the
entry level model, not only will they sound excellent they offer upto 60 hours
battery

now were this a service where i could pay a fee to choose from a wide
selection of high end headphones which you could swap at any time id be sold
(something like this kind of exists in japan where you can rent headphones
from e-earphone on a weekly basis)

